# Ciizenship



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxkhristyhitesh (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
I am an insurance executive with 10 years of experience, my wife is IT Engineer. Can someone tell me 
1) how is career in Germany for us. 

2) what European union country is good for us - career and life both 

3) how to obtain citizenship without spending 3-5 years of naturalization. 

Looking for some concrete answers please. 
Harry.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The terms "insurance executive" and "IT engineer" can mean almost anything, so it's difficult to tell what your job hunting experience will be in Germany or anywhere in Europe.

But to answer your other questions, it depends on lots of things. I'd tend to say that you'll do best (career and life wise) in a country where you have the local language. And where you're familiar with or flexible enough to fit into the local culture.

AFAIK most European countries require residence of anywhere from 3 to 10 years before you can submit an application for naturalization. Unless, of course, you have an ancestry claim through a parent or grandparent that you can justify.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxkhristyhitesh (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi. 
Tanks for reply. I understand the process of naturalization, but I don't want to follow that. Is there a way by investment, or any other ways. 

Someone told me, if u r a good football player u get immediate citizenship. 

Anyone knows a good lawyer or consultant for this. Pls inform.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

khristyhitesh said:


> Hi.
> Tanks for reply. I understand the process of naturalization, but I don't want to follow that. Is there a way by investment, or any other ways.
> 
> Someone told me, if u r a good football player u get immediate citizenship.
> ...


Why do you want citizenship anyway? I am a good football player but I never ever wanted to get German citizenship!


----------

